# Fire Kiki Vandeweghe



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

I'm starting a fire Kiki Vandeweghe club, who wants in?


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

He has to go. He simply refuses to improve our team.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cambyblockingyou said:


> He has to go. He simply refuses to improve our team.


IDK, our team was a horrible team with key players like Junior Harrington and Ryan Bowen, and of course the "star" Juwan Howard. And now you look at all the players he brought in over the past few years. The drafting of melo and the trade to draft nene. I simply disagree with your statement. Kiki has failed to draft well (in my opinion) last year, and hasnt gotten a SG (with range) to complete this team. Thats really my knock on him. He signed Kmart (overpaid sure, but he got a talented player), and brought in Boykins and Andre Miller. Both Boykins and Miller have proven to be good signings. They are worth a lot more now than when they were signed. Kiki wont be fired, but his deal is over this summer.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> IDK, our team was a horrible team with key players like Junior Harrington and Ryan Bowen, and of course the "star" Juwan Howard. And now you look at all the players he brought in over the past few years. The drafting of melo and the trade to draft nene. I simply disagree with your statement. Kiki has failed to draft well (in my opinion) last year, and hasnt gotten a SG (with range) to complete this team. Thats really my knock on him. He signed Kmart (overpaid sure, but he got a talented player), and brought in Boykins and Andre Miller. Both Boykins and Miller have proven to be good signings. They are worth a lot more now than when they were signed. Kiki wont be fired, but his deal is over this summer.


this team won 17 games before the NO-BRAINER draft of carmelo. kmart was the worst waste of money ive ever seen. he drafted skita??? WTF???

of course he wasted rediculous time thinking kobe would actually come here and passed on manu :nonono:

2 first rounders last year, and whats to show??? 

so you are saying hes a good gm because he signed boykins and miller??? OMG! ur right! kiki is a GENIOUS!!! boykins was already a fan favorite in golden state, miller once led the league in assists...but ur right, they were nobody's until kiki brought them in... 

last year we were CLOSE and he doesnt improve??????????????????? :nonono:


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

He didn't improve becuase Kenyon and Melo told him to stick with the same guys. They didn't want anybody else to come in and ruin chemistry.

If you're angry at him for not improving, be angry at Melo and KMart.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

When did Carmelo say this?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

wow you guys are really anti Kiki right now. pac, if your going to criticize kiki get it right, he blew it by not working with Gilbert Arenas. Gilbert wanted to come to denver, kiki wanted him, but didnt want to pay the going rate, so they never sat down an talked. that is the obvious number one mistake kiki made when dealing with free agents.

Look at boykin's contract, its a great deal for denver. many teams would love to have him and his contract, and Miller has been very solid and improved since he joined the club. 

Kiki is a good GM. Ive said that before, but we need a GM that can make us contenders. Kiki is what I call a turnaround GM. Kind of like Larry Brown is known as a turn around coach. Which is why Kiki is going to make big bucks in toronto next year.

But you gotta give credit were credit is due. He did move the Dice contract, and he may actually move the "kmart" contract to New York as well. He has done a good job, but I think Kroenke will turn to George Karl to be the GM next year. 

So I guess my answer is No, i dont want to be in the fire Kiki fan club, because kiki shouldnt and wont be fired. He may not be retained as the GM this summer however


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

I'm not exactly sold on Kiki deserving credit for not being stupid enough to pass on Carmelo.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cambyblockingyou said:


> I'm not exactly sold on Kiki deserving credit for not being stupid enough to pass on Carmelo.


and you shouldnt be. you have to look at the transactions he made as a whole. overall you should give him a good rating, but that doesnt mean he is still the right GM for the team. I completely understand not wanting to resign him, but he should not be fired


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

darth-horax said:


> He didn't improve becuase Kenyon and Melo told him to stick with the same guys. They didn't want anybody else to come in and ruin chemistry.
> 
> If you're angry at him for not improving, be angry at Melo and KMart.


show me some proof before u make **** up.

and believe me, im VERY angry with kmart!!! although, it was afterall, KIKI(!!!) who brought him here in the first place!!!! 

85 million :nonono:


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

I also remember Carmelo saying that awhile back, so he's not just making anything up. Kiki helped to bring this franchise from 17-65 to a playoff team in a very short period of time. Even if we don't re-sign him, at least let the man finish out his contract.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

We don't have time. We need to make a GOOD deal before the deadline this year. Kiki can't and won't. We can't let him ruin another draft by taking a college senior who sucks. Each additional second he is making us worse and worse. He must go.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cambyblockingyou said:


> We don't have time. We need to make a GOOD deal before the deadline this year. Kiki can't and won't. We can't let him ruin another draft by taking a college senior who sucks. Each additional second he is making us worse and worse. He must go.


actually I hope Kiki uses his 2nd round draft pick to select senior guard James White


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I read that stuff about Melo and KMart not wanting to mess with chemistry over the summer before the draft.

I can't remember where, but I DO remember it. They said that they had all the tools they needed, and with Vo coming back they'd be that much harder to beat.

Kiki and Karl opted to listen to them instead of do what every other team was, and that's getting better through addition adn subtraction.

I like Kiki. Nobody here seems to remember the days of Winston Garland, Marcus Liberty, Cadillac Anderson, Mark Macon, and Todd Lichti. The Nuggets are WAY better now than they have been in years, and we have Kiki to thank for A LOT, not all, but a lot of the reasons why we are better.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

darth-horax said:


> I read that stuff about Melo and KMart not wanting to mess with chemistry over the summer before the draft.
> 
> I can't remember where, but I DO remember it. They said that they had all the tools they needed, and with Vo coming back they'd be that much harder to beat.


oh, i agree with that! but karl never gave vo a chance. then nene goes down and all of a sudden we are in a deep hole. kiki BETTER do something, or he SHOULD be gone...



> I like Kiki. Nobody here seems to remember the days of Winston Garland, Marcus Liberty, Cadillac Anderson, Mark Macon, and Todd Lichti. The Nuggets are WAY better now than they have been in years, and we have Kiki to thank for A LOT, not all, but a lot of the reasons why we are better.


i definetely liked kiki as a player. chris jackson too, before he changed his name to muhamad or whatever, lol!!!


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Kiki has done a phenomenal job turning the frachise around, but he hasn't done so great taking it to the next level. 

This offseason, we really needed a shooter. In the draft, Kiki passed on Garcia and Stoudamire, and could've possibly traded up to snag Granger. I like the guys we got, but Kiki still missed an opportunity. 

He didn't do anything in free agency either. Sure, Voshon came back, but is he really a shooter? Not in my opinion. He has a nice stroke and is either red hot or stone cold. He can certainly stretch the defense though, which is why I can't figure out why Karl won't give him some minutes. 

I believe Kiki's contract is up at the end up this season, so I think he'll have to swing some type of trade if he wants to stay on board. Clearing cap space and acquiring draft picks is one thing, but in order to get to that next level, you've gotta be able to put the right pieces in place at the right time - making the most of the draft, developing your draft picks, and picking up the right free agents (not panicking and giving up too much for a player you don't need...) 

There is a lot of stuff to be happy about, but in order for that to materialize into championships, Kiki will have to put some pieces in place before the deadline. I don't see him doing that.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I've been reading in the Rocky Mountain News that Kiki isn't planning on making any trades. As the trade deadline looms over the Nuggets. Kiki was quoted saying that he didn't believe in making any big trades half way through the season, but would consider doing the right trade if it was avalable. So maybe there is still light at the end of the tunnel ?

However to cut Kiki a little slack it would of been great to have seen what a healthy Nuggets squad could of done this season.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

23AJ said:


> I've been reading in the Rocky Mountain News that Kiki isn't planning on making any trades. As the trade deadline looms over the Nuggets. Kiki was quoted saying that he didn't believe in making any big trades half way through the season, but would consider doing the right trade if it was avalable. So maybe there is still light at the end of the tunnel ?
> 
> However to cut Kiki a little slack it would of been great to have seen what a healthy Nuggets squad could of done this season.


Agree the only problem have been the injuries and even with that the Nuggets are leading the Division, No need to panic and make any blockbuster trades yet.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

besides dallas, we have yet to beat good teams (the suns game was awesome, but i cant expect THAT level of play throughout)

with that being said, we shouldnt be "happy" with winning the division. that should be mandatory! i want to compete in the playoffs, and i just dont see it happening...


----------



## scooter (Oct 22, 2003)

pac4eva5 said:


> besides dallas, we have yet to beat good teams (the suns game was awesome, but i cant expect THAT level of play throughout)
> 
> with that being said, we shouldnt be "happy" with winning the division. that should be mandatory! i want to compete in the playoffs, and i just dont see it happening...


There's no team with this many major injuries that wins a lot. None. You can blame Kiki if you want for bringing in too many injury prone players. But you can't really judge the talent level of the team based on this season. 

The Nuggets knew going into the season they needed to make a deal for a real shooting guard. They just couldn't get someone they wanted on the free agent market. But their trade options shriveled because of the injuries.


----------

